# Hot Weather



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope all is well. It has been *HOT* in the SF Bay Area the last 2 days. How do your havs like the weather? Do you have any tricks to keep them cool? :ear:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally, my two don't venture out when it's hot. Both don't like it much. They lie on the cold hardwood floor and drink a lot of water.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We're suppose to get really hot here tomorrow. Mine will probably lie around on the stone floor all day. Last summer I gave them ice cubes to play with out on the patio.
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine like the bathroom tile. 
When ever I put ice in their bowl they take it out to play hockey:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*splayed legs*

Mine just splay their back legs out or lay up with feet in the air. We have tile floors they enjoy. Riki will still run when it is hot...Daisy won't though.

Just got back from Kayaking where I got a little sea sick. Nothing like being hot and sick at the same time...at least I could dunk my feet in the kelp and water. Next time I am taking something before going out.

Good to be back home with my dogs though!
Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yesteday, the puppy pen had a bunch of puppies sleeping on their backs, snoozing with a fan over the area. The other dogs would lay on the tile or go outside to lay on the cool grass in the shade. I did some yard work yesterday and Ruger, with his blue conehead, just wanted to hang out in the grass. (I was glad too, because he keeps running into my bare legs with that e-collar and it hurts! LOL)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

It was 103 here yesterday. Really hot. The dogs stayed inside, mostly. I have a window A/C unit that can keep the back of the house reasonably cool. So, we all hibernated in there yesterday 

At least it is DRY heat....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"Dry heat" says she who lives with the ocean on one side of her and the bay on the other. :laugh:

Granted, it is nothing like the humidity of the midwest & southern and east coast states. Ick!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My crew lays low for the most of the day~ kicking it on the cool tiles. Even Mouse was pretty low key for most of the day. When the kids got home from school, they went swimming, so Mouse got to go swimming too! :biggrin1:
That seemed to help her cool down a bit. Plus I am giving everyone short haircuts this week~


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Mine lie in front of a huge fan I run once it starts to get stale inside from having the house closed up. I sure hope this heat stops soon, it's not getting cool enough at night to make the house cold and help it stay decent until the sun goes down.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> "Dry heat" says she who lives with the ocean on one side of her and the bay on the other. :laugh:


That is strange, isn't it? We are surrounded by water and yet it really is dry heat. Having lived in central NJ and upstate NY where it is uncomfortably humid, this is much more tolerable


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am sad the sea breeze is not happening! Mine have been lazy and non moving these past few days. I feel bad for them. Then at night when it cools down they go INSANE! RLH and growling and other crazyness.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh this is miserable heat....don't know how we will handle LI heat and humidity!! 

Last night Lizzie wanted to roll in the cool grass in the front lawn. She was definitely more miserable than Benji. I put wet towels on her tummy until she could fall asleep. We had a little breeze and the ceiling fan helped but she got scared of the ceiling fan :biggrin1: Both sucked on ice cubes on and off.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Aww Poornima, Lizzie has the best mommy. That is just so sweet of you to have given her a wet towel so she could sleep.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First- Kimberly let's not talk about the humidity of the southeast :brick:

Belle doesnt usually get hot, she is almost always cold or snuggling regardless of the temperature. Maybe since she uses all her energy, she doesnt have energy to keep up her body temperature!

Dora and Dasher forget their cuban roots. Last night, after playing toys, they both ran to the water bottle and laid down on the floor drinking from it together! I just wish they came with a cooler for them!

I know I am going to regret sayint it but I think about 88-90 is perfect, I just have to remember sun screen!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Last night, after playing toys, they both ran to the water bottle and laid down on the floor drinking from it together! *I just wish they came with a cooler for them!*!


 Me too! Benji and Lizzie prefer cold water too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Aww Poornima, Lizzie has the best mommy. That is just so sweet of you to have given her a wet towel so she could sleep.


Lisa, she gets so miserable with heat. When she can't take it anymore, she will cry and whine for cold water and ice cubes. As soon as she cools down, she falls asleep and doesn't stir until 6:30.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Since the weather in San Francisco is always cool I guess most of you don't have central air. I hope this heat spell soon passes! 
Amanda, 88-90? Wow, some like it hot, lol.
My DH wants the air conditioner on at 70. BUT, then he wants the heater on at 69. Gotta love him.....or do I??? lol. He will have to work 4 jobs to pay the utility bills!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, at least when you're in LI you will have A/C! It does help for when you're in the house.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, we do have A/C in our house here. It is a split level house and it remains cool and comfortable downstairs, especially in our family room where Benji and Lizzie spend most of their time. Our masterbedroom is upstairs and it gets really hot as it is west facing. I don't like A/C, and fortunately, we don't need it here unless we have an extended heat wave. 

I can't imagine living on LI without the A/C


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's hard to handle heat in San Francisco, as we have no A/C, no need for them really.  We deal with the heat by going to the ocean for our walks, drinking lots of water and laying on hardwood and bathroom tiles. Brandy (my red standard) actually like the heat and will go outside to lay out in the side a couple of times a day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Yesteday, the puppy pen had a bunch of puppies sleeping on their backs, snoozing with a fan over the area. ....


Kimberly, I know you are a very descriptive writer...and you know I can just almost see the apples and oranges laying like that in my head... But a picture speaks a thousand words..PLEASE!!!

I love dry heat so much better than humidity. So you gals have mostly dry heat in SF? or just where you live Jane? that's where I want to go.

I have to tell you I would love some heat of any kind. We have been pretty cold and rainy so far in MA this May.

But back to the question-- I have not tried these yet- but back in April when we had a few 80 degree days I got worried about what the summer would bring to my boys since they were already seeking out the cool tile and not moving a muscle. I found a cooling mat and a cooling bandana that I thought I would try

http://www.roshgo.com/store/00902.html
http://www.jbpet.com/Polar-Wraps,1472.html
http://www.jbpet.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=cooling+beds


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My boys sleep ALL day...then Austin is UP *ALL* nite.....*grrrrrrr*....

The last few days have been a challenge! :frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The fog is our air conditioning!ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It has been in the 70's here and Sissy has enjoyed going outside and laying on the patio in the sun - she loves it. Of course, she wants me out there with her.

When it really gets hot she normally just does her business and comes back in - she spreads all out on the wood floor.

The humidity can get really bad here in a few weeks.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, I am in Palo Alto, 40 min south of San Fran and 5 minutes from Stanford University. I love it here, just love it. The housing prices are obscene, but I just remind myself that I'm paying for that little piece of sunny sky above my home  Come visit anytime!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Like Jane, it was over 100 yesterday. My thermometer in the shade registered 103 and no, we don't have air conditioning. Most years that we only have two weeks out of the whole year that are hot. I have a small A/C unit, but didn't bother putting it up for just a short hot spell. We usually get the afternoon bay breeze to cool things off, but not in the last couple of days. Thankfully, today is only in the 90s. It's a huge difference.

Missy, I just took one picture of a couple of the pups that are hogging the Cool Pad.










Mack (McIntosh) and Atwood just hanging out keeping cool. Earlier four of the puppies all crowded together on it, but I think they finally figured out that was defeating the purpose. ound:

Here are a couple of pictures from late last evening. I wanted something wide, but shallow so the pups could play in the water and all of my plastic tubs were too deep, so I created a new kind of pool for them. It was an instant hit!



















Mousse kept hogging the water, but they all took turns running through it and jumping in or drinking it. Silly pups!

We had wet puppy paw prints all over the flagstone patio last night. It was so cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Oh pictures, I am sooooo glad I came to this thread, now what were you all talking about?? Look at the puppies swimming pool how cute is that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, LOL, those must have been some hot puppies! They look like they are enjoying cooling off, though.  I can't believe how big they are!!! Time flies, huh?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

THANK YOU KIMBERLY!!! thank you-thank you --thank you-- that crawly feeling of ants all over is beginning to go away. I really needed a fix. Boy-- I am sure they all do-- But that Atwood has an adorable face!!! he has an expression Jas used to get when he was a pup. 

I am envious of all you California Girls. One day, I am going to pack up my DH and the Boys and become one myself-- I just have to win the lottery first, although Boston is right up there price-wise with SF. Out of curiosity, How many of you grew up there? or did you move there from somewhere else and from where?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, time flies for sure! I should update things in the other topic, but we've been so packed with trips for temperament testing, visits, etc. This weekend is packed with BAER testing and more temperament testing, a couple of visitors, and some other details. The puppies are always busy or sleeping or busy or sleeping. It is a fun age, but there is a lot of activity right now - and I'm loving it!

Missy, I grew up here and so did my husband. A lot of our friends and family have moved away due to the cost of living, but I don't think we'll leave the area until retirement age. This is home and we love it. I have visited most of the states in the U.S. and there just haven't found anywhere else like this with all the wonderful things we have around us and the mild climate year-round. There have many years that I never even owned a coat. Granted, it does get pretty cold a few weeks of the year, but it doesn't last - same with the heat.

Oh! And I agree with you on Atwood's face. I just love looking at him!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

AWWWWW! They are precious and I love the mini pool idea! Mousse really looks like he has kept that rich chocolate color!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, does Mousse still have blue eyes?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Finally, updated puppy pictures. Thank you Kimberly. Love the newest version of a puppy pool

I've lived in the SF bay area all my life - in fact I'm a 4th generation San Franciscan. My dad, grandmother and I were all born at the same hospital. While I'd love our housing prices to be lower, I adore the area.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay! We got some pics of those Apples and Oranges! I can't wait to see them and hold them. Atwood has *the* most adorable face.

Yep, the weather sure has been hot. Maddie lays on her back with all 4 feet in the air. Not much slows the girl down, but hot weather sure does. Hopefully we'll get our normal sea breezes soon.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Puppies look so cute and that's a great idea for a mini pool for cutie patooties!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The pups look so comfortable on the cool pad. I'm thinking of getting one for Shelby. She is my hot little girl and has been that way since I got her. She is always seeking out the cool spots. If the sprinkler is on, she will just lay under it and she always lays in the shade if it is hot. 

Kodi handles the heat much better. He's the one that sleeps under the covers. Shelby sleeps at the foot of the bed with the fan blowing on her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shelby sounds like Dora. My DH always has a box fan on him- he is the world's lightest sleeper so he actually uses it for white noise. My dogs become accustomed to this so I have a small travel fan, I take when we travel and Dora loves it. She plants herself right in front of it!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

No heat to speak of in Colorado yet. We'll see! I'm glad to have some good ideas ready to implement.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, I have a couple of different versions of Cool Pads. This particular one in the photo is homemade with some type of product in it that is small and light like sand, but you soak it in a tub of water and it absorbs the water and turns it into fluffy, soft, cool pillows. (I believe it is a gardening product, but I can't remember what it is right now.) When it dries, it all of the product shrinks back down and it folds up into a tiny double-sided sewn fabric. I also have a cool pad that gets filled with water (open the plug, fill it and close the plug), but I'm always afraid it is going to get punctured somehow and make a mess. I bought that one specifically for dog shows because I don't want the dogs laying on damp fabric before we show.

Anyway, my point is that it is worthwhile to spend the money and get one. There are several different kinds out there. I bought those two kinds so far and will probably get another one this summer. It is nice to have them around for the dogs on our rare hot days.

Carolina, Mousse's eye color is changing again, but we're in the middle of changing and I can't really tell for sure what they are right now. They are not really blue, but maybe a color between green and grey?

Amanda, yes, he definitely has a very rich coat color!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Thanks for the puppy fix, they are all adorable!!!! I am particularly crazy about Atwood. He has the most gorgeous face and his coat is so thick, full and fluffy already. I think I have a soft spot for cream colored dogs. :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh gosh . . . I had no idea San Francisco ever had such high temperatures . . . I just read these numbers to DH who said "no way!" Jackson doesn't like heat at all . . . I remember reading that Havs like to take sunbaths, but have noticed the opposite with him! 

Kimberly, the photos are adorable, but I'm sure it's a challenge to keep the puppies cool. Do they pant yet?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

San Francisco usually doesn't have high temps, but there are a few days every year that make you long for the fog. lol


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, it's 2 AM and still hot, too hot to sleep, so I am doing some work (DH is away playing in a Seniors tennis tourney in Walnut Creek, --yes, he played in 100 degree temps today, at age 65, and won his match). . . Biscuit didn't eat dinner tonite, too hot, I guess. He mainly likes to stretch out on the cool hardwood floors. Think I'll bathe him tomorrow and just let him air dry! Praying for fog. . .


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, good to see you after a long time....I was up with the furkids on and off through the night, the wet towels helped. Lizzie is especially miserable. She woke up crying for water! I guess I better stop worrying about the ozone layer for now and switch on that A/C or I won't have any  .....Are these furkids really from Cuba.....ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Poornima! Well, since Elaine doesn't live in Cuba, I'd have to say no. ound: They are acclimated to our area. Just like my poor mother who grew up in the midwest, but spent her adult years in the Bay Area, and now lives in a tropical island in the Pacific comes back here and freezes. She always looks funny wearing a big coat when we are walking around in a light knit top. Your body adjusts to the climate in your area.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, yes, they pant. It isn't often though. Just usually after a run around the house or the yard when the temperature is warmer. Mousse looks funny when he pants because he is such an undefined dark brown shadow and has the pink tongue hanging out.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love your "mini-pool" idea, Kimberly! They look so happy and cute. Oh, that Atwood is still my favorite - he's gotten a lot bigger since just a couple of weeks ago. I'd forgotten how quickly they grow at this stage.

Missy, we are all waiting for you to move out to (or visit us here) in CA!

I grew up in upstate NY and my lifelong desire was to get out of there and move west! Once I got here, I thought, "I'm never leaving!"....but then I got married and our jobs took us to central NJ. After 2 years though, we missed CA so much we came back. Unless an earthquake levels my house, I don't want to move again. I LOVE it here! I am south of SF though, so if we get morning fog, it usually burns off by 11 am.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, I need sleep! We are blessed to have A/C with the hot weather and we've been running it! BUT, the A/C seems to dry you out and Rufus was once again whining last night for water! He woke me up twice last week too! Does anyone put a water bottle on their dogs crate for nighttime? 
It's gonna be another hot one today too!

Missy, I live 120 miles north of San Francisco in the Ukiah valley. We don't get the fog and the lovely ocean breezes here that the Bay Area people do. The weather overall is nice, but the summers can be extremely HOT! I grew up in Southern CA going to the beaches and living in a large city. Hubby and I moved up here 15 years ago to try and get away from the crowds, the asphault, the gangs, and the smog! We love it here, we're still in a nice sized city with shopping and restaurants, but surrounded by grape vineyards and lovely green hills.  I could see myself moving east in the future, but hubby wants to stay here forever!! *I guess we're staying here LOL! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, I haven't been crating the dogs the last couple of nights. Everyone is in separated areas (ex-pens or large puppy pens) with potty pads and water, except for the puppies. I've been leaving the puppies to have run of the whole puppy area the last two nights, but they pass out in random spots anyway, long before I go to bed. That way they can have water at any point and I can get the little sleep I can grab when I am not waking up from being too hot.

Since it is cooler today, although still going to be high 80s, we'll go back to crates tonight.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG! The puppies have grown! So cute and so active ~ Kimberly, I can only imagine eight little bodies running around plus the big guys. Do you still have Ruger? How many Hav's do you have right now ~ plus your Kitty? Maybe you need a puppy break and all of us in the Bay Area can give you a sleeping vacation and let the puppies stay with us :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I regret saying I like it a little warmer. Yesterday was way too hot! We don't have A/C up here in the mountain either but Dora made her own...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, LOL, LOVE that picture of dora. She is so beautiful, even when hot!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Keeping cool when SF gets hot is a challenge, most restaurants don't even have a/c---although I am lucky enough to have a sailboat in the South Beach Marina. When the temp spikes, we head for the dock and it is always cooler on the boat. And beach runs on the morning sure help Lola stay cool. We just had her groomed to 1/2" hair - although I asked for 1"---:frusty: but it sure is easy to keep her fairly clean after the beach and running through the grass and sand.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

It was 85 yesterday so we filled the kids pool up and let them play. Well, before long... we had 2 hairy children jumping in and out with the human kids  I don't let the pups out very long when it's hot unless there is plenty of shade/water to drink and I am out there with them. They enjoy laying on their backs on the hard floor under the ceiling fan


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Please send a little of your heat to Michigan. It's about 50 degrees out at 11 a.m. after being in the 40's all morning and the north wind is blowing. 

Suzy


----------

